# Ma perchè devono esser così falsi??



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

*Ma perchè devono esser così falsi??*

giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo... 



e poi questo...

inutile dire che quella in costume rosso è l'attrice sopra... ma perchè farsi photoshoppare all'infinito per apparire chi non è? non è snella, non ha sto bel davanzale, il viso non è quello.... cioè non fanno prima a creare un robot? non è la prima volta e capita con uomini e donne, sono poche le persone che immortalate rappresentano la realtà... io non potrei mai.. io ho fatto dei servizi ma mai ho ricorso a photoshop, chi mi vede deve vedere chi sono realmente, ma non si può a 24 anni aver un fisico come mia mamma e poi apparire così photoshoppate, crea dei problemi nelle giovani dell'età di 14 anni o di lì... e anche nei ragazzi... io non capisco.... e dire che ce ne sn tante belle e vere...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo...
> 
> View attachment 7759
> 
> ...


e' il mondo tesoro......
purttoppo e' cosi....il messaggio che arriva e' sbagliato.....certamente...ma e; sempre stato cosi....
sta ai genitori spiegare alle figlie 14enni che quella roba li e' tutta finta, non dico il copro di lei, ma la pubblicita, gli spot etc etc...
se si ha lo stesso probema a 18 anni allora dovresti essere tu stessa a capire....
pero io letto giorni fa, pero e' solo per gli uk, che il problema dell anoressia nervosa sta diminuendo......


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' il mondo tesoro......
> purttoppo e' cosi....il messaggio che arriva e' sbagliato.....certamente...ma e; sempre stato cosi....
> sta ai genitori spiegare alle figlie 14enni che quella roba li e' tutta finta, non dico il copro di lei, ma la pubblicita, gli spot etc etc...
> se si ha lo stesso probema a 18 anni allora dovresti essere tu stessa a capire....
> pero io letto giorni fa, pero e' solo per gli uk, che il problema dell anoressia nervosa sta diminuendo......


eh lo so, però perchè non esser fieri di se stessi? voglio dire, c'è chi è fortunato/a e davvero hanno un bel fisico, quindi io la leggo anche come offesa per la modella stessa... 


ad esempio io ho un neo sul viso come "la galante" e per certi servizi per occhiali da sole mi hanno chiesto di toglierlo... io mi sono opposta, perchè quella sono io ed è distintivo della mia persona!! se la modella in questione era fiera di esser così non si sarebbe sottoposta a quelle foto... e poi con un fisico del genere sinceramente mia mamma le faceva meglio... ma appunto perchè?? tra l'altro dove ho preso la notizia lei dice di esser fiera dei rotolini di troppo... e poi te li togli?? bella coerenza...

io sono fiera di esser una 38 e mai vorrei avere un fisico come quella modella, ma io almeno me lo sudo, sempre palestra, mangiare sano e chi mi vede per strada può apprezzare, ma almeno sono coerente... tutti a dire la stessa cosa e poi sempre alle solite...mah...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo...
> 
> View attachment 7759
> 
> ...



Se hai altro da postare postalo, tranquilla eh... noi apprezziamo tuuutto..!


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

la tua, scusa la franchezza, è solo invidia.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2013)

Avevo una vicina di casa che collaborava con uno studio fotografico. Il fotografo le mandava le foto e lei doveva ritoccarle con photoshop. Erano fichissimi i suoi commenti davanti al monitor mentre lavorava:

"Guarda come stà impicciata questa"

"Te co stò culo che ce se pò attacà la targa con la prvincia e il numero, non poi fà la modella"

e simili 

C'è da dire che lei con PS era una draga, ore di lavoro su una singola foto, ma alla fine, tolte tutte le piccolissime mperfezioni, erano tutte stragnocche.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh lo so, però perchè non esser fieri di se stessi? voglio dire, c'è chi è fortunato/a e davvero hanno un bel fisico, quindi io la leggo anche come offesa per la modella stessa...
> View attachment 7761
> 
> ad esempio io ho un neo sul viso come "la galante" e per certi servizi per occhiali da sole mi hanno chiesto di toglierlo... io mi sono opposta, perchè quella sono io ed è distintivo della mia persona!! se la modella in questione era fiera di esser così non si sarebbe sottoposta a quelle foto... e poi con un fisico del genere sinceramente mia mamma le faceva meglio... ma appunto perchè?? tra l'altro dove ho preso la notizia lei dice di esser fiera dei rotolini di troppo... e poi te li togli?? bella coerenza...
> ...



Sai che di recente ho aperto un immenso spiraglio?
Una mi fa...
Senti conte non potresti fare un eccezione per me eh?
Lei sapeva che ho sempre detto sotto la 44 pussate via da me...

Poi ho incontrato sta qua 40 e ho dovuto fare un eccezion...

Lei mi aveva detto vedrai conte
non resterai deluso e avrai il tuo guadagno

Infatti quando ho incontrato sbriciolata ero pronto...

Ah ste donnine le cui chiappe mi stanno tutte in una mano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo una vicina di casa che collaborava con uno studio fotografico. Il fotografo le mandava le foto e lei doveva ritoccarle con photoshop. Erano fichissimi i suoi commenti davanti al monitor mentre lavorava:
> 
> "Guarda come stà impicciata questa"
> 
> ...


sostanzialmente vero.o comunque non è vero che chiunque apparirebbe allo stesso modo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo...
> 
> View attachment 7759
> 
> ...


Premettendo che non ho nemmeno capito chi sia :singleeye: Per i Photoshop è la norma ormai in qualsiasi servizio fotografico relativo a contratti e sponsor, il cliente di solito sceglie e vuole, indica come l'immagine deve pervenire al potenziale target di clientela ... Ormai è così nonn trovi nessuna foto di vips, lips, click dclick d:carneval:Esente da Photoshop ed ora vado a fotosciopparmi  pure io  no anzi vado a foto sciropparmi :mexican:


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

si manipula un po' tutto che ha a che fare con l'immagine.
nasce dall'esigenza di voler percepire il bello, la cosa perfetta.
Lo trovi nella pubblicità della porcellana, della frutta fresca ecc. 

Parlando di personaggi famosi, spesso, si possono formare in alcuni,
dei modelli di bellezza ... che in realtà sono irraggiungibili. Perciò
ci sta un discorso morale e etico ... sicuramente. 
Ma più per accrescere una consapevolezza e forse discuterne i limiti ... 

Ma siamo sinceri, chi non ha già modificato una propria foto?
Sia mettendo o togliendo un po' di luce? O cambiando la calibrazione dei colori?
Oramai ci sono molti Apps che lo fanno ... e le foto che si trovano in giro sono tutte 
ritoccate. È un esigenza, trovo, naturale ... dare una bellezza all'estetica ... 
e ciò vale, in qualsiasi contesto di rappresentazione ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo...
> 
> View attachment 7759
> 
> ...





Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh lo so, però perchè non esser fieri di se stessi? voglio dire, c'è chi è fortunato/a e davvero hanno un bel fisico, quindi io la leggo anche come offesa per la modella stessa...
> 
> ad esempio io ho un neo sul viso come "la galante" e per certi servizi per occhiali da sole mi hanno chiesto di toglierlo... io mi sono opposta, perchè quella sono io ed è distintivo della mia persona!! se la modella in questione era fiera di esser così non si sarebbe sottoposta a quelle foto... e poi con un fisico del genere sinceramente mia mamma le faceva meglio... ma appunto perchè?? tra l'altro dove ho preso la notizia lei dice di esser fiera dei rotolini di troppo... e poi te li togli?? bella coerenza...
> 
> *io sono fiera di esser una 38 e mai vorrei avere un fisico come quella modella*, ma io almeno me lo sudo, sempre palestra, mangiare sano e chi mi vede per strada può apprezzare, ma almeno sono coerente... tutti a dire la stessa cosa e poi sempre alle solite...mah...




premetto che non so chi sia la tizia in questione e non ha importanza, a me sembra una bella ragazza e anche snella

credo che la scelta di photoshoppare non sia da imputare al soggetto della foto, soprattutto se si tratta di campagne pubblicitarie

mi fa specie questa tua requisitoria sulla coerenza e sulla poca importanza che si dovrebbe dare alla scarsa aderenza del proprio fisico ai modelli imperanti (taglia 38, davanzale di un certo tipo), salvo poi sottolineare la taglia: che, indicativamente, dice assai poco dello stato di salute globale di una persona.
spiegami perchè una donna dovrebbe essere fiera (a 25 anni, da notare) della taglia 38 e di un fisico che probabilmente gli ha dato in dotazione madre natura
e di una taglia 42 cosa si dovrebbe essere? disperate?
ci sono donne taglia 44/46 che, lungi dall'essere obese, ed essendo donne BELLISSIME, magari si godono una fetta di dolce in più e un'ora di palestra in meno, senza fissarsi sulle misure.

o forse non ho capito cosa vuoi dire


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo...
> 
> View attachment 7759
> 
> ...


per esigenze di lavoro?
una cosa è la foto tra amici, un'altra magari una campagna pubblicitaria o cose simili, non è poi così difficile da capire.


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

a parte tutto ... spesso, è proprio posto come condizione, 
se si vuole apparire su un quotidiano, che le foto vengano ritoccate. 
non sta nella scelta del soggetto ... 

Nella pubblicità, è più che ovvio. Cioè, la bella Julia Roberts a 40 anni e passa,
se fa la pubblicità di una crema ... la sua pelle viene ritoccata affinché non sembra
quella di una pesca fresca ... è il fine della pubblicità ... 

Ma ciò avviene anche nei film ... i piedi o le mani che a volte si vedono in grande,
non sono quelli dell'attrice o attore ... ci sono modelli a posta ... 

mmmhhh l'immagine che accompagna l'immaginazione ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che non so chi sia la tizia in questione e non ha importanza, a me sembra una bella ragazza e anche snella
> 
> credo che la scelta di photoshoppare non sia da imputare al soggetto della foto, soprattutto se si tratta di campagne pubblicitarie
> 
> ...



Però che palle..... speravo tu postassi qualche taglia 44/46..! Un po di carne ai carnivori piace tanto tanto. 

Bocciata.!


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che non so chi sia la tizia in questione e non ha importanza, a me sembra una bella ragazza e anche snella
> 
> credo che la scelta di photoshoppare non sia da imputare al soggetto della foto, soprattutto se si tratta di campagne pubblicitarie
> 
> ...


no non dicevo questo! Dico per carità, ok, ognuno è fiero della sua taglia... e per mangiare mangio anche troppo anche io! ma ho un buon metabolismo...e non c'entra... però mentre una modella tipo Irina  snella, ammette che le piace mantenersi in forma e fa vedere esercizi su come far per esser sane e in forma... sul forum invece ho letto che quella di sopra si dice fiera delle sue curve e poi per i servizi si fa photoshoppare per esser una 38/40! Prima le critica, e poi invece ad ogni foto si fa snellire... non mi sembra coerenza per persone che facevano parte di un gruppo "dell'accettate per quello che siete e siamo meglio noi in carne..." poi invece cercare di apparire così!
tutto qui, le persone e le ragazzine o anche le anoressiche e bulimiche che la seguono potrebbe lanciare un messaggio sbagliato... non che i problemi alimentari partono da ciò...ma cmq è anche uno spunto! 
tutto qui... ho tante amiche che si sentono in carne, e sono stupende come sono...non è un problema di ciò... solo che io certi ruoli che non mi stanno non li accetterei... io ad esempio sono fiera del mio fisico... e non poserei o ingrasserei mai per una sfilata di taglie forti, senza nulla togliere... ma non è questo il punto...


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però che palle..... speravo tu postassi qualche taglia 44/46..! Un po di carne ai carnivori piace tanto tanto.
> 
> Bocciata.!


allora io non ti piaccio proprio...  uffa ma di solito Belen, le  veline ecc... e poi invece scegliete altro...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no non dicevo questo! Dico per carità, ok, ognuno è fiero della sua taglia... e per mangiare mangio anche troppo anche io! ma ho un buon metabolismo...e non c'entra... però mentre una modella tipo Irina View attachment 7762 snella, ammette che le piace mantenersi in forma e fa vedere esercizi su come far per esser sane e in forma... sul forum invece ho letto che quella di sopra si dice fiera delle sue curve e poi per i servizi si fa photoshoppare per esser una 38/40! Prima le critica, e poi invece ad ogni foto si fa snellire... non mi sembra coerenza per persone che facevano parte di un gruppo "dell'accettate per quello che siete e siamo meglio noi in carne..." poi invece cercare di apparire così!
> tutto qui, le persone e le ragazzine o anche le anoressiche e bulimiche che la seguono potrebbe lanciare un messaggio sbagliato... non che i problemi alimentari partono da ciò...ma cmq è anche uno spunto!
> tutto qui... ho tante amiche che si sentono in carne, e sono stupende come sono...non è un problema di ciò... solo che io certi ruoli che non mi stanno non li accetterei... io ad esempio sono fiera del mio fisico... e non poserei o ingrasserei mai per una sfilata di taglie forti, senza nulla togliere... ma non è questo il punto...


Tesoro mio leggi meno gossip su ste modelle...io non crderei ad una parola di cio che affermano...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> allora io non ti piaccio proprio...  uffa ma di solito Belen, le  veline ecc... e poi invece scegliete altro...


We we we io sono per la perfezione...! quindi...! ( slurp)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no non dicevo questo! Dico per carità, ok, ognuno è fiero della sua taglia... e per mangiare mangio anche troppo anche io! ma ho un buon metabolismo...e non c'entra... però mentre una modella tipo Irina View attachment 7762 snella, ammette che le piace mantenersi in forma e fa vedere esercizi su come far per esser sane e in forma... sul forum invece *ho letto che quella di sopra si dice fiera delle sue curve e poi per i servizi si fa photoshoppare per esser una 38/40! *Prima le critica, e poi invece ad ogni foto si fa snellire... non mi sembra coerenza per persone che facevano parte di un gruppo "dell'accettate per quello che siete e siamo meglio noi in carne..." poi invece cercare di apparire così!
> tutto qui, le persone e le ragazzine o anche le anoressiche e bulimiche che la seguono potrebbe lanciare un messaggio sbagliato... non che i problemi alimentari partono da ciò...ma cmq è anche uno spunto!
> tutto qui... *ho tante amiche che si sentono in carne, e sono stupende come sono.*..non è un problema di ciò... solo che io certi ruoli che non mi stanno non li accetterei... io ad esempio sono fiera del mio fisico... e non poserei o ingrasserei mai per una sfilata di taglie forti, senza nulla togliere... ma non è questo il punto...


ok, avevo inteso male io 

ribadisco che la ragazza in questione fotografata in spiaggia con l'amica non è nè grassa nè brutta, e ha un bel seno

in seconda istanza aggiungo che l'obiettivo di giovani e meno giovani dovrebbe essere il benessere e non l'immagine:
se la dietologa mi dice che per come sono conformata non sarò mai una taglia 38, non devo dimostrare a nessuno che per essere figa devo per forza entrare in quei pantaloni che non porta neanche mia figlia undicenne, capito il concetto?

purtroppo io vivo in mezzo a questa cosa assurda:
una collezione donna appena uscita che include la taglia (americana) 23, che se non erro corrisponde a una 37,5


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tesoro mio leggi meno gossip su ste modelle...io non crderei ad una parola di cio che affermano...


sono per un'associazione contro i problemi alimentari... non lo dico per gossip... io non so neppure chi sono ma nei vari forum le ragazzine ne parlano... e non so quanto sia un bene... in quelli pro ana ne parlano parecchio... :unhappy:


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sono per un'associazione contro i problemi alimentari... non lo dico per gossip... io non so neppure chi sono ma nei vari forum le ragazzine ne parlano... e non so quanto sia un bene... in quelli *pro ana* ne parlano parecchio... :unhappy:



Ciao

tutto chiaro ... :unhappy: ... 

si, lì ... ci sono anche i comandamenti ... 
ne parlano, attaccandosi a certi segnali che loro interpretano
in tal modo, per giustificare o rendere giusto ... ciò che fanno ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sono per un'associazione contro i problemi alimentari... non lo dico per gossip... io non so neppure chi sono ma nei vari forum le ragazzine ne parlano... e non so quanto sia un bene... in quelli pro ana ne parlano parecchio... :unhappy:


se volevi trattare un caso delicato come l'anoressia francamente non ti sei espressa benissimo.
è il mondo delle modelle in carne ed ossa (decisamente più ossa che carne) ad essere pericoloso , photoshop è un'esigenza ,moderna della quale magari si abusa , ma con il concetto dell'alimentazione non ci azzecca


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

fra parentesi ,cominciare un discorso di questo tipo affermando che la ragazza in costume è in sovrappeso difficilmente farai  intendere che ti preoccupa un disturbo alimentare


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

se ho ben capito scared ctitica il fatto che molte per apparire più belle di quanto sono si fanno ritoccare in photo. penso però che non siano loro a volerlo ma chi commissiona la pubblicità.

aggiungo: una 42 per una donna è il minimo sindacale. 

de gustibus.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao 

con queste taglie, non ci capisco più niente. 

a che taglie vi riferite?
italiane?
francesi?
GB?
USA?
ecc. 

solo così ... per capire. 

una 42 italiana, corrisponde ad una 36 francese o 38 spagnola o 34 tedesca ... ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

non "ci si fa ritoccare" ; è una prassi normale a cura del grafico o del fotografo prima di stampare o pubblicare qualsiasi cosa.
purtroppo una 42 nel mondo della moda è una taglia extralarge.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> giravo su internet per farmi due risate, quando ho visto questo...
> 
> View attachment 7759
> 
> ...



Questo il post iniziale di scare...... analizzandolo noto che alla fine scare parla anche del suo corpo con soddisfazione e lo metto a confronto con le foto? 
Dopo parla delle ragazzine che guardano le foto ritoccate e pensano: minchia..! ( spero minchia non lo dicano:mrgreen: ) guarda quella modella..! un seno alto perfetto... guarda le curve dei fianchi..! guarda quante modelle, quante donne perfette... e io potrò mai essere così?
Creando quindi delle aspettative quasi irraggiungibili per delle adolescenti. 

Ora oltre questo io non ho visto, se non che..! il consiglio che si potrebbe dare alle mamme di dire alle figlie: figliole avete un bel corpo, non guardate le foto ritoccate.. sono solo dei tarocchi..!


(Scare mi mandai una foto tua non ritoccata) :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se ho ben capito scared ctitica il fatto che molte per apparire più belle di quanto sono si fanno ritoccare in photo. *penso però che non siano loro a volerlo ma chi commissiona la pubblicità.
> *
> aggiungo: una 42 per una donna è il minimo sindacale.
> 
> de gustibus.





Minerva ha detto:


> non "ci si fa ritoccare" ; *è una prassi normale a cura del grafico o del fotografo prima di stampare o pubblicare qualsiasi cosa.
> *purtroppo una 42 nel mondo della moda è una taglia extralarge.


mi pare diciamo la stessa cosa.

non capisco il mondo della moda, sinceramente: è un mondo sui generis. Nella realtà le 38 o giù di li sono rare, forse solamente per addette ai lavori. Che senso ha far sfilare modelle, belle senza dubbio, ma che hanno misure che non sono nella norma, quotidianità. io lo trovo fuori luogo. è un mio pensiero e capisco che va fuori dai canoni della passarella. Nella "vita normale", per un uomo, è bello avere sotto gli occhi e anche sotto mano qualcosa da toccare. Una 38, senza nulla togliere alla bellezza di alcune, mi pare proprio molto minimo.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare diciamo la stessa cosa.
> 
> non capisco il mondo della moda, sinceramente: è un mondo sui generis. Nella realtà le 38 o giù di li sono rare, forse solamente per addette ai lavori. Che senso ha far sfilare modelle, belle senza dubbio, ma che hanno misure che non sono nella norma, quotidianità. io lo trovo fuori luogo. è un mio pensiero e capisco che va fuori dai canoni della passarella. Nella "vita normale", per un uomo, è bello avere sotto gli occhi e anche sotto mano qualcosa da toccare. Una 38, senza nulla togliere alla bellezza di alcune, mi pare proprio molto minimo.



Ciao Lui

dipende da più cose ... 
una 38 ad una che misura 1.50 è una grande taglia!
poi dipende anche dalla costituzione. c'è chi è molto fina,
ma ha ugualmente carne e mette una 38, c'è quella più larga
che però è tutta ossa e mette una 38 ... 

è assai relativo ... trovo io ... 
la taglia, alla fine, poco dice ... 
solo se usi taglie proprio fuori norma ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> *dipende da più cose ...
> una 38 ad una che misura 1.50 è una grande taglia!
> ...


si sta parlando di modelle alte 1,80 .che stanno in piedi spesso grazie alla cocaina o a sostanze varie


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sta parlando di modelle alte 1,80 .che stanno in piedi spesso grazie alla cocaina o a sostanze varie



Ciao

scusa ... ho fatto un salto con i pensieri.
perché Lui stava parlando della vita normale.
E nella vita normale ... siamo un tantum diversi.

OK ... parlando di fotomodelle, verissimo. 

sienne


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare diciamo la stessa cosa.
> 
> *non capisco il mondo della moda*, sinceramente: è un mondo sui generis. Nella realtà le 38 o giù di li sono rare, forse solamente per addette ai lavori. Che senso ha far sfilare modelle, belle senza dubbio, ma che hanno misure che non sono nella norma, quotidianità. io lo trovo fuori luogo. è un mio pensiero e capisco che va fuori dai canoni della passarella. Nella "vita normale", per un uomo, è bello avere sotto gli occhi e anche sotto mano qualcosa da toccare. Una 38, senza nulla togliere alla bellezza di alcune, mi pare proprio molto minimo.


ma io sono abbastanza d'accordo sul concetto che nelle sfilate vadano valorizzati i vestiti e non chi li porta, infatti spesso le modelle vengono truccate e pettinate tutte uguali, e, senza andare nell'anoressia, secondo me è vero che su un fisico magro i vestiti cadano meglio, dando così ai compratori la possibilità di valutare bene il prodotto

per la pubblicità che vediamo noi tutti i giorni invece il discorso mi sembra molto diverso


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare diciamo la stessa cosa.
> 
> non capisco il mondo della moda, sinceramente: è un mondo sui generis. *Nella realtà le 38 o giù di li sono rare, forse solamente per addette ai lavori.* Che senso ha far sfilare modelle, belle senza dubbio, ma che hanno misure che non sono nella norma, quotidianità. io lo trovo fuori luogo. è un mio pensiero e capisco che va fuori dai canoni della passarella. Nella "vita normale", per un uomo, è bello avere sotto gli occhi e anche sotto mano qualcosa da toccare. Una 38, senza nulla togliere alla bellezza di alcune, mi pare proprio molto minimo.


non e' vero...dipende dalla costituzione....io sono taglia 36/38 (troppo poco lo so) ma non sono una modella....
sono anche alta 1.56...quindi.....
anzi ti diro.....qui stanno inziando a sfilare taglie giuste appunto 40-42.....che per me sono strabelle....
almeno si tocca qualcosa...non solo ossa....


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

ma non si tratta di "toccare"; una sfilata è la rappresentazione creativa del lavoro di uno stilista...un sogno, non realtà.
però è anche vero che si sta esagerando con la salute di molte ragazze


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma non si tratta di "toccare"*; una sfilata è la rappresentazione creativa del lavoro di uno stilista...un sogno, non realtà.
> però è anche vero che si sta esagerando con la salute di molte ragazze


Ah no? 

Me ne vado va...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non si tratta di "toccare"; una sfilata è la rappresentazione creativa del lavoro di uno stilista...un sogno, non realtà.
> però è anche vero che si sta esagerando con la salute di molte ragazze


ma certo che non si tocca lla sfilata....
io parlavo della vita in generale.....dove una ragazza taglia 38 non fa la modella.....
che si sta esagerando e' vero minerva, ma e' anche vero che queste ragazze sono (non tutte) maggiorenni grandi e vaccinate....
ad arrivare a pesare 36 kg, se sei gia magra di tuo, ci vuole proprio poco.....se l alternativa e' perdere il lavoro perche non si e' troppo magre, allora tu modella gli dici: grazie e vaffanculo....te magni un pezzo di torta di piu e un po de pasta e vedi come campio bene fino a 100 anni...
il tuo duiscorso vale per le modelle piccole, minorenni i quali genitori pensano solo all income...e non alla salute delle figlie e letteramelmet non le fanno mangiare....
ma questo vale per tutto....anche per lo sport se vogliamo.....
adulti e vaccinati dico io.....


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

in voi minute la 38 è ok. ma in una donna che è alta non meno di 1,70 in su, volendo trascurare le altezze da modella, la 38 è fuori luogo. io non ho mai assistito a sfilate di grandi sartorie, non ho avuto il piacere anche se mi attira molto l'idea, penso però che non siano necessari corpi anoressici per indossare e mostrare un bell'abito. ci sono esempi di modelle che non rasentano i manichini, ma sono viceversa ben messe. un esempio su tutte, la prima che mi viene in mente: Campbell, non mi pare sia magrissima.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in voi minute la 38 è ok. ma in una donna che è alta non meno di 1,70 in su, volendo trascurare le altezze da modella, la 38 è fuori luogo. io non ho mai assistito a sfilate di grandi sartorie, non ho avuto il piacere anche se mi attira molto l'idea, penso però che non siano necessari corpi anoressici per indossare e mostrare un bell'abito. ci sono esempi di modelle che non rasentano i manichini, ma sono viceversa ben messe. un esempio su tutte, la prima che mi viene in mente: Campbell, non mi pare sia magrissima.


bravo bravo!!! la campbell...un po matta ma un gran figa...e per nulla magra...e' robusta...non so se l avete mai vista dal vivo...
e' robusta....ha le gambe molto muscolose...
insomma non e' un manichino....
conocrdo con te sul fatto che del vestito che non cade bene solo alla 38....
io vedo riviste a volte con modelle al limite della vita proprio..... e a quel punto non c hai seno, non c hai culo, non c hai fianchi...come fa un vestito a starti bene? 
anche perche tu, compratore....che vai alla sfilata e hai bisogno di valutare il prodotto...cosa pensi? che poi in negozio verrano tutte taglie 38 a comprare il vestito? direi di no...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo che non si tocca lla sfilata....
> io parlavo della vita in generale.....dove una ragazza taglia 38 non fa la modella.....
> che si sta esagerando e' vero minerva, ma e' anche vero che queste ragazze sono (non tutte) maggiorenni grandi e vaccinate....
> ad arrivare a pesare 36 kg, se sei gia magra di tuo, ci vuole proprio poco.....se l alternativa e' perdere il lavoro perche non si e' troppo magre, allora tu modella gli dici: grazie e vaffanculo....te magni un pezzo di torta di piu e un po de pasta e vedi come campio bene fino a 100 anni...
> ...



Va di moda lamentarsi sul conosciuto e su quello che passa come messaggio nei vari programmi televisivi. vedi modelle e anoressia e blablabla

Mica ci si sofferma su tutti quegli atleti messi in risalto per la loro brillante carriera, eh no eh..! andare a far sapere che la maggior parte di costoro che superano fisicamente certi limiti stanno distruggendo il corpo no..! andare a parlare della F1 o del motociclismo dove ogni tanto guarda caso muore qualcuno no eh..! 


Minchia la benzina è cara e inquina.. porca paletta ancora non abbiamo energia alternativa ( o c'è? buhh) 
Scusate do da mangiare alla bimba e poi la porto sul corso a fare una passeggiata, a proposito qualcuno ha mai provato qualche tubo- bocca -bimba- tubo- di -scarico- diretto con ammortizzatore per non sformare le gengive? 

Minchia società della crucca..


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Va di moda lamentarsi sul conosciuto e su quello che passa come messaggio nei vari programmi televisivi. vedi modelle e anoressia e blablabla
> 
> Mica ci si sofferma su tutti quegli atleti messi in risalto per la loro brillante carriera, eh no eh..! andare a far sapere che la maggior parte di costoro che superano fisicamente certi limiti stanno distruggendo il corpo no..! andare a parlare della F1 o del motociclismo dove ogni tanto guarda caso muore qualcuno no eh..!
> 
> ...


il probelma della anoressia non e' prorpio un lamentarsi papi...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sta parlando di modelle alte 1,80 .che stanno in piedi spesso grazie alla cocaina o a sostanze varie


Qua ci vorrebbe l'esperto parere del sempre grandissimo Maurizio, che Dio l'abbia in gloria.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il probelma della anoressia non e' prorpio un lamentarsi papi...


Ma si figliolosa. mica dico no, ma scare stava parlando di questo? io credimi mica ho letto questo. Però l'argomento è partito, quindi sono partito anche io facendo notare il tutto.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si figliolosa. mica dico no, ma scare stava parlando di questo? io credimi mica ho letto questo. Però l'argomento è partito, quindi sono partito anche io facendo notare il tutto.


ma certo paposo, scusa ma quello che diceva scred lascia il tempo che trova...
non era nulla di piu che dire: non usate photoshop, siamo felici cosi...
che altro bisognava dire? 
era abbastanza chiaro che il discorso sarebbe sfociato cosi.....siamo bravi a fare i collegamenti.... 

a parte tutto.....
il discorso invece sta prendendo una piega importante secondo me...
l anoressia, come l; uso di sostanze stupefacenti sono temi importanti...
che poi si affrontino parlando di moda o sport o latro....
l importante e' parlarne....
io credo...
e credo che ci siamo quasi.....tu no? quanto????


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo paposo, scusa ma quello che diceva scred lascia il tempo che trova...
> non era nulla di piu che dire: non usate photoshop, siamo felici cosi...
> che altro bisognava dire?
> era abbastanza chiaro che il discorso sarebbe sfociato cosi.....siamo bravi a fare i collegamenti....
> ...



Quanto? boh..!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto? boh..!


ok allora...
quando???


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in voi minute la 38 è ok. ma in una donna che è alta non meno di 1,70 in su, volendo trascurare le altezze da modella, la 38 è fuori luogo. io non ho mai assistito a sfilate di grandi sartorie, non ho avuto il piacere anche se mi attira molto l'idea, penso però che non siano necessari corpi anoressici per indossare e mostrare un bell'abito. ci sono esempi di modelle che non rasentano i manichini, ma sono viceversa ben messe. un esempio su tutte, la prima che mi viene in mente: Campbell, non mi pare sia magrissima.


naomi ha 40 anni, non è propriamente una delle ultime leve anoressiche.e comunque prima di essere una top devi passare al vaglio dei gusti degli stilisti.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il probelma della anoressia non e' prorpio un lamentarsi papi...



Ciao 

no, direi proprio di no ... 

qui, una che si allenava in danza e che va a scuola con mia figlia,
è da luglio che sta ricoverata per anoressia ... e ancora viene 
alimentata tramite sonde ... si prevede, che ne ha per un anno ... 

una cosa così ... in tedesco viene definita "Magersucht",
cioè dipendenza alla magrezza ... lo descrive bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok allora...
> quando???



Non lo so figliolosa, giorno 11 saprò dirti qualcosa.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so figliolosa, giorno 11 saprò dirti qualcosa.


ah e' vero....lo avevo letto ieri che lo dicevi a qualcuno.....
i beg your pardon 

magari nasce sagittario....wow.....


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, direi proprio di no ...
> 
> ...


e' una brutta bestia....
io sono stata bulimica dai 12 ai 14 anni e poi ho attraversato fasi di anoressia acuta dai 14 fino ai 18,. o forse fino ad oggi, non so... fino ad arrivare a 35 kg.....e poi mi sono rialzata.....e poi sono ricascata.....e poi di nuovo....
e' una malattia che non ti lascia mai.....
per carita oggi sto bene....certo peso 42 kg, ma non ho ossa di fuori e mangio....solo che non metabolizzo piu....non lo so, nojn prendo peso....anmzi lo perdo....e quindi mangio di piu per riprenderlo....
pero e' una lotta continua.....
una lotta che ti sfianca......anche se non lotti piu per la vita.....lotti per mantenere lo stesso peso....
io 42 kg sono in fase discendente..,...di solito quando sto bene ne peso 45/46....

che dire....


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' una brutta bestia....
> io sono stata bulimica dai 12 ai 14 anni e poi ho attraversato fasi di anoressia acuta dai 14 fino ai 18,. o forse fino ad oggi, non so... fino ad arrivare a 35 kg.....e poi mi sono rialzata.....e poi sono ricascata.....e poi di nuovo....
> e' una malattia che non ti lascia mai.....
> per carita oggi sto bene....certo peso 42 kg, ma non ho ossa di fuori e mangio....solo che non metabolizzo piu....non lo so, nojn prendo peso....anmzi lo perdo....e quindi mangio di piu per riprenderlo....
> ...



Ciao 

che dire? ... sei forte, ci vuole tanta forza! 

un abbraccio ... e un pensiero ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> naomi ha 40 anni, non è propriamente una delle ultime leve anoressiche.e comunque prima di essere una top devi passare al vaglio dei gusti degli stilisti.


ok.

 :bandiera:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che dire? ... sei forte, ci vuole tanta forza!
> 
> ...


grazie sienne....
ma credimi se ti dico....che ....ci vuole tanto anche tanto amore....

un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Miss, potretsi provare a fare una cura con MioDuro,  ti farebbe bene, ammesso che tu non lo faccia già.

certo che pesando 45kg, oscuro troverebbe certo da ridire sulla sua convinzione che eri da XXXX.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss, potretsi provare a fare una cura con MioDuro, ti farebbe bene, ammesso che tu non lo faccia già.
> 
> certo che pesando 45kg, oscuro troverebbe certo da ridire sulla sua convinzione che eri da XXXX.


non so se mi stai coglionando.....
cmq non conosco mioduro....
e non faccio nessuna cura.....mangio....
per essere da culo.....forse allora ho capito male io...per come me l hanno spiegata non serve il peso...ma vabbe...OT


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non so se mi stai coglionando.....
> cmq non conosco mioduro....
> e non faccio nessuna cura.....mangio....
> per essere da culo.....forse allora ho capito male io...per come me l hanno spiegata non serve il peso...ma vabbe...OT


mi fai morire, sei unica. :rotfl::up:


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> grazie sienne....
> ma credimi se ti dico....che ....ci vuole tanto anche tanto amore....
> 
> un abbraccio anche a te



Ciao

oh, si ... tanto amore, soprattutto a quell'età ... 
un amore, che vede oltre le proprie convinzioni ... 
un amore, che vede te ... quello che sei e quello che vali :up:

mmhhh non so quanto sei alta, ma sembra che siamo simili ...
io peso a momenti, perché vario ... 44 kg ... ma non sono uno stecchino. 
ho forme e quello che ci vuole ... ma fina ... cioè, stretta di corporatura ... 

come è facile ingannare ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> oh, si ... tanto amore, soprattutto a quell'età ...
> un amore, che vede oltre le proprie convinzioni ...
> ...


io sono una nanetta sienne:rotfl:
sono alta 1.56..sono piccolina
sono muscolosa ma minuta e come te, ho le forme e tutto quello che serve....
infatti mi vedo e mi guardo, mi piaccio un casino.....
anche quando stavo male male....non lo facevo per essere piu magra....
semplicemente mi si chiude lo stomaco. e non si riapre....
quando si chiude posso stare 4 giorni senza mangiare.....senza avere fame....poi mi torna...e allora rimangio...


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io sono una nanetta sienne:rotfl:
> sono alta 1.56..sono piccolina
> sono muscolosa ma minuta e come te, ho le forme e tutto quello che serve....
> infatti mi vedo e mi guardo, mi piaccio un casino.....
> ...



Ciao tesoro!

benvenuta nel club! ... 1.57 ... se si chiude un occhio ... :rotfl:
che delizia! ... veramente! ... mangio assai, ma non tiene. 
ora si, con il cortisone ... per una cosa in sospeso ... ho qualche chiletto in più
e tiene da se ... anche quando proprio ho i nervi che chiudono tutto ... 

bello! due piccole slanciate ... ecco, questo è il nostro termine ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro!
> 
> benvenuta nel club! ... 1.57 ... se si chiude un occhio ... :rotfl:
> che delizia! ... veramente! ... mangio assai, ma non tiene.
> ...


ahahahaha si mi piace questo termine...
io mi definisco anche portatile o tascabile


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahaha si mi piace questo termine...
> io mi definisco anche portatile o tascabile



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl: ... belle! ... me le noto! 

il mio ex-compagno misura 1.86 ... 
e pesa più del doppio ... 
con una spinta mi faceva volare ... 
ma mi acchiappava pure per bene ... 
due manozze ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: ... belle! ... me le noto!
> ...



anche il mio compagno e' al;to 1.86...pesera non lo so.....85/90 kg.....boh....
ahahahahah siamo molto simili....anche nelle dinamiche....

e' vero....agli uomini alti piacciono le piccoline,....


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Anche io ho avuto problemi alimentari, quello che dico è che spesso arrivano messaggi sbagliati alle persone, cioè se tu modella ti schieri, e dici "io non dimagrirò perchè mi piaccio così" ma poi ad ogni servizio ti fai ritoccare, non è vero, le ragazze nella tua situazione si sentiranno inadatte, diranno"vedi?io ho dei fianchi come lei, ma per esser considerata bella devo dimagrire dimagrire e dimagrire" io stimo quelle donne vere e belle.... io sono fiera della mia taglia, è una 38 e anche se sono 1.70 non sono senza curve in quanto sono di un'ossatura esile... nei tempi in cui ho fatto la modella arrivavo a pesare davvero poco, ma in quei periodi erano malattia, oggi mangio e mi tengo in forma ma mi concedo di tutto, ma se fossi una 44 e poi mi faccio ritoccare per esser una 40, mando un messaggio sbagliato.... si sa che la mente è molto debole in quei periodi, e non mi piace... vogliamo metter anche le donne in generale che magari anche la mi mamma va al negozio e dice"magari avessi quel fisico..." ma quel fisico non esiste...

mi sembra che ci vantiamo di esser inumani, come quei lavori da photoshop che fanno un vitino da vespa più stretto della testa... 
che messaggio si manda? perchè distorciamo così tanto il corpo che abbiamo??? io sono fiera del mio e mai mi farei photoshoppare, ovvio se vendo una crema per il viso, ok è lo scopo della pubblicità, ma se vendi un reggiseno tu in quanto modella non servi, quindi perchè? io oggi sono fiera di esserne uscite, e se posso aiuto le ragazze a esser in pace col giusto peso, seguite da nutrizionista, e felici! Mangio di tutto e sono felice, mi scopro e sono felice... ma se fossi infelice come queste modelle, non può l'insoddisfazione di una persona diventare inadeguatezza di tanti... 
secondo me arriva un messaggio del tipo "così fai schifo, non sei giusta, o ti ritocchi o sei grassa e non devi mangiare" e così nascono le varie ca****te... 

quant'è bello un uomo o una donna fiero del proprio corpo, soprattutto in ambiti in cui ci si lavora???


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto problemi alimentari, quello che dico è che spesso arrivano messaggi sbagliati alle persone, cioè se tu modella ti schieri, e dici "io non dimagrirò perchè mi piaccio così" ma poi ad ogni servizio ti fai ritoccare, non è vero, le ragazze nella tua situazione si sentiranno inadatte, diranno"vedi?io ho dei fianchi come lei, ma per esser considerata bella devo dimagrire dimagrire e dimagrire" io stimo quelle donne vere e belle.... io sono fiera della mia taglia, è una 38 e anche se sono 1.70 non sono senza curve in quanto sono di un'ossatura esile... nei tempi in cui ho fatto la modella arrivavo a pesare davvero poco, ma in quei periodi erano malattia, oggi mangio e mi tengo in forma ma mi concedo di tutto, ma se fossi una 44 e poi mi faccio ritoccare per esser una 40, mando un messaggio sbagliato.... si sa che la mente è molto debole in quei periodi, e non mi piace... vogliamo metter anche le donne in generale che magari anche la mi mamma va al negozio e dice"magari avessi quel fisico..." ma quel fisico non esiste...
> 
> mi sembra che ci vantiamo di esser inumani, come quei lavori da photoshop che fanno un vitino da vespa più stretto della testa...
> che messaggio si manda? perchè distorciamo così tanto il corpo che abbiamo??? io sono fiera del mio e mai mi farei photoshoppare, ovvio se vendo una crema per il viso, ok è lo scopo della pubblicità, ma se vendi un reggiseno tu in quanto modella non servi, quindi perchè? io oggi sono fiera di esserne uscite, e se posso aiuto le ragazze a esser in pace col giusto peso, seguite da nutrizionista, e felici! Mangio di tutto e sono felice, mi scopro e sono felice... ma se fossi infelice come queste modelle, non può l'insoddisfazione di una persona diventare inadeguatezza di tanti...
> ...


che tu sia fiera si è ben capito ed è cosa bella e importante.
come dicevo photoshop si usa ormai  per "ottimizzare" ogni scatto, non è scelta delle modelle


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto problemi alimentari, quello che dico è che spesso arrivano messaggi sbagliati alle persone, cioè se tu modella ti schieri, e dici "io non dimagrirò perchè mi piaccio così" ma poi ad ogni servizio ti fai ritoccare, non è vero, le ragazze nella tua situazione si sentiranno inadatte, diranno"vedi?io ho dei fianchi come lei, ma per esser considerata bella devo dimagrire dimagrire e dimagrire" io stimo quelle donne vere e belle.... io sono fiera della mia taglia, è una 38 e anche se sono 1.70 non sono senza curve in quanto sono di un'ossatura esile... nei tempi in cui ho fatto la modella arrivavo a pesare davvero poco, ma in quei periodi erano malattia, oggi mangio e mi tengo in forma ma mi concedo di tutto, ma se fossi una 44 e poi mi faccio ritoccare per esser una 40, mando un messaggio sbagliato.... si sa che la mente è molto debole in quei periodi, e non mi piace... vogliamo metter anche le donne in generale che magari anche la mi mamma va al negozio e dice"magari avessi quel fisico..." ma quel fisico non esiste...
> 
> mi sembra che ci vantiamo di esser inumani, come quei lavori da photoshop che fanno un vitino da vespa più stretto della testa...
> che messaggio si manda? perchè distorciamo così tanto il corpo che abbiamo??? io sono fiera del mio e mai mi farei photoshoppare, ovvio se vendo una crema per il viso, ok è lo scopo della pubblicità, ma se vendi un reggiseno tu in quanto modella non servi, quindi perchè? io oggi sono fiera di esserne uscite, e se posso aiuto le ragazze a esser in pace col giusto peso, seguite da nutrizionista, e felici! Mangio di tutto e sono felice, mi scopro e sono felice... ma se fossi infelice come queste modelle, non può l'insoddisfazione di una persona diventare inadeguatezza di tanti...
> ...


guarda scared che nessuno chiede alle modelle di ritoccare le foto
scusa...ti spiace se ti toglo 2 kg in questa foto? non hanno il copyrights sul corpo....
lo fanno e bsta.....e alle modelle va bene cosi....
alle ragazze che arriva il messaggio sbagliato, fatti loro...nel senso......non hanno un cervello loro.....per peensare che stanno bene cosi o cola....se ti omologhi alla modella e la prendi da esempio la cazzata la stai facendo tu, non la modella non photoshop non il fotografo.....
se non vuoi entrare in quel circolo, non fai la modella, manco con la 38 e 20 metri de gambe....
io sono davvero contro a questa cosa dei messaggi che arrivano.....
mi sembra tanto la storia di dire alle donne di non vestirsi provocanti senno gli uomini le stuprano...
imparassero loro a tenersi l uccello e le pulsioni nei pantaloni e lasciassero le donne libere di far quel cavolo che voglioni e vestirsi come vogliono...nulla autorizza un uomo a violentare uan donna...
come nulla nessuno puo accusare modelle e fotografi di indurre l anoressia nelle ragazze....
puo succedere e' vero che una dica: ma io ho visto quella modella li e volevo essere come lei...
bene, puo essere la modella come una che passa per strada....

siamo adulti.....e vaccinati, no smettero mai di ripeterlo...


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' vero....agli uomini alti piacciono le piccoline,....


Anche ai bassi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche ai bassi.


Perchè donna nana
tutta....tana

Ciò è dovuto che i nervi tra mona e mente
sono più corti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche ai bassi.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè donna nana
> tutta....tana
> 
> Ciò è dovuto che i nervi tra mona e mente
> sono più corti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si ma 1,70 cm dove lo collocate?no per capire se piaccio o meno :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma 1,70 cm dove lo collocate?no per capire se piaccio o meno :rotfl:


Cinque cm più alta di me...
Non sei bassa...

Ma a letto siamo distesi...

Io mi ricordo che con una 1,92 andavo male con i 69 ma tant'è...


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma 1,70 cm dove lo collocate?no per capire se piaccio o meno :rotfl:


Tra le alte. Poi, se il resto merita si può fare un'eccezione...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Tra le alte. Poi, se il resto merita si può fare un'eccezione...


Ma sai con le alte ho in vantaggio di finire con la faccia in mezzo al loro seno...no?


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai con le alte ho in vantaggio di finire con la faccia in mezzo al loro seno...no?


ma perchè che altezza hai?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè che altezza hai?


1,65.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cinque cm più alta di me...
> Non sei bassa...
> 
> Ma a letto siamo distesi...
> ...


il mio ex era 1,92... il mio ragazzo 1,85 e ci troviamo bene...  non sono mai stata con uno più basso di me... ora che ci penso



feather ha detto:


> Tra le alte. Poi, se il resto merita si può fare un'eccezione...


quanto sei alto? io mi credo bassa...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1,65.


ho letto ora il post :rotfl: ma come hai fatto tu con una di 1,92??? cioè per il mio ex mi sentivo troppo poco io... vabbè che il tuo era un one night stand... da orizzontali... però :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho letto ora il post :rotfl: ma come hai fatto tu con una di 1,92??? cioè per il mio ex mi sentivo troppo poco io... vabbè che il tuo era un one night stand... da orizzontali... però :carneval:


Nulla è impossibile al conte...
La chiesa e il suo campanile...
Il bello è che sta qua viaggiave sempre con mega tacchi...
Incredibile al concerto di Assisi...mi gira le pagine no? Se non sta attenta durante le variazioni di Bossi mi collassa addosso...tutto filmato eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai con le alte ho in vantaggio di finire con la faccia in mezzo al loro seno...no?


Ma quelle basse hanno loro il vantaggio di finire con la faccia....


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quanto sei alto? io mi credo bassa...


1.72. Vedi? Saremmo perfetti per un 69...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> 1.72. Vedi? Saremmo perfetti per un 69...


:rotfl::rotfl: ma mi riesce bene anche col mio ragazzo, e anche con il mio ex mi riusciva... sono snodabile!:mrgreen:


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

interessante come hai esordito riportando notizia su un'altra persona per poi finire a parlare del tuo corpo,della tua taglia ecc.

Io sono una 40 ma ho le ossa sottili e non sono alta.Mangio molto il salato,pizza ecc e non amo le palestre le ho frequentate sempre per poco.Al massimo sono stata 42Penso che per mia struttura ossea oltre un certo punto non potrei anadare mi spezzo


----------

